# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1960s >  IFBB Mr Eλλάς 1969 (25-26 Ιανουαρίου, Ξεν. Χίλτον)

## Polyneikos

Στις 25 & 26 Ιανουαρίου, διοργανώθηκε το 2ο MR Eλλάς, από τον Ανδρεά Ζαπατίνα, πρόεδρο της ελληνικής IFBB
Προσκεκλημένος ήταν μάλιστα ο γνωστός πρωταθλητής εκείνων των χρόνων, *Ricky Wayne*
*
1ος ο Αλεξανδρος Λημναίος* (3ος το 1968)
2ος ο Λευτέρης Χαλιος
3ος ο Φώτης Τόμπρας
4ος ο Γιώργος Σπυράκης
5ος ο Στάυρος Τριανταφυλλίδης (μετέπειτα πρόεδρος της IFBB για το διάστημα 1976-1982, διαδέχθηκε τον Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα)
6ος ο Γιάννης Κωστογλάκης

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

O Ανδρεας Ζαπατίνας βραβεύει τον νικητή Λημναίο, δίπλα ο Χαλιός




Λευτέρης Χαλιός



Αλέξανδρος Λημναίος, MR Eλλάς 1969

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σπάνιο και συλλεκτικό υλικό απο την εποχή που το ββ βρισκόταν στο ξεκίνημά του στην Ελλάδα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

Τί λέτε ρε παιδιά, είχαμε την τιμή να μας επισκεφθεί ο σπουδαίος αθλητής, κορυφαίος αρθογράφος για πολλά χρόνια κυρίως στα περιοδικά του Τζο Γουάιντερ, και συγγραφέας βιβλίων σχετικά με το σιδερένιο άθλημα, Ρίκι Γουέιν? Φανταστικά χρόνια για την Ελληνική σωματοδόμηση!!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα θα σταθω και γω σ αυτο το γεγονός τού ενδιαφέροντος απο τον δημοσιογραφικό κόσμο για τον μρ Ελλάς και μάλιστα σε εποχές που ούτε οι εταιρίες υπήρχαν για προβολή και ούτε ήταν τόσο γνωστο το ββ στην Ελλάδα

απο κείνα τα χρόνια και μετα το ββ ανέβηκε σε επίπεδο αγωνιστικό αλλα όχι σε δημοτικότητα και σωστα πρότυπα και ιδεολογίας , ενω αυτοί που ασχολούνται υπερπολλαπλασιάστηκαν και εκατομμύρια κόσμου που αθλούνται ακόμα και στην Ελλάδα ερασιτεχνικά κάνουν ββ και οι εταιρίες έχουν κατακλύσει την Ελληνική αγορά , περιοδικα , ίντερνετ προβάλουν το ββ αλλα παρ όλα αυτα υπάρχει αρνητική επιροή και μας κοιτάν και με μισό μάτι

----------


## Polyneikos

Απο τα τεύχη *17-18* του Aδωνι (Μαϊς 1969), το αφιερωμα του Mr Ελλάς 1969

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παραπάνω παρουσίαση είναι από τα περιοδικά των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, ΑΔΩΝΙΣ τεύχος Νο 15-16, Μάρτιος 1969 & τεύχος Νο 17-18 - Μάιος 1969.

Και τα δύο τεύχη έχουν ανέβει ηλεκτρονικά στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## goldenera

Τρομερό το τελευταίο εξώφυλλο με τον Φρέντι Ορτίζ!!!!

----------

